# Game 49: Official LA Lakers @ Houston GAME THREAD. 2/6. 2:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Game 49: Official Los Angeles @ Houston GAME THREAD. 2/6. 12:00 CST.*

Containing Lamar Odom is key. Chucky Atkins has also been playing very nice basketball as of late, so we have to make sure to contend all his perimeter shots. Houston has done well against LA when they get Yao the ball, so Yao needs to make sure he gets in front of his defender and YELLS for the ball. 


Rockets 96
Lakers 84


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Game 49: Official LA Lakers @ Houston GAME THREAD. 2/6. 2:30 CST*

This is BS....this game is way too late,this game better not go into OT or im screwed.

Anyway....the Rockets have no excuses why they shouldn't beat the hell out of this medicore ballclub from La La Land. Yao should have a pretty good afternoon vs. LA and so should McGrady.

Rockets 106
Lakers 89


Lakers

F Jumaine Jones 6.5 PPG
F Lamar Odom 15.1 PPG
C Chris Mihm 10.8 PPG
G Caron Butler 14.7 PPG
G Chucky Atkins 13.3 PPG


Rockets

F Tracy McGrady (T-mac) 25.6 PPG
F Juwan Howard (J-Ho) 8.8 PPG
C Yao Ming (Yao) 18.1 PPG
G David Wesley (D-Wes) 9.1 PPG
G Bob Sura (B-Sizzle) 10.4 PPG


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Threads merged.

I honestly wonder if fans will start leaving if this game goes into OT, considering how it is somewhat of a "sin" to miss the Super Bowl.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers win by 6


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Odom may put up 30, but I think we'll win 98-92


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo game's on ABC, I get to watch it!! screw superbowl, better show this baby 'til the end!

No T-mac v.s. Kobe, but I guess that's a good thing for us. Go Rockets!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets moving the ball around very nicely, Sura is playing some great defense (as he tends to do when the other PG isn't great at getting to the basket). 

Yao has 15 points already (2nd quarter) and is playing some outstanding defense. Fun game so far.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great game for the Rockets, if they hit more of their open shots this would be a blowout by now.

Sura's been playing some very smart ball, good to see that he's not trying to force his shots today. And Wesley looks like he has his stroke again.

look for Odom to come out strong at the 2nd half, but they should also look out for T-mac as well...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers with 15 Turnovers.. Lakers only down 11.. Very lucky to be in the game still. 

Odom hasnt showed up but neither has McGrady..

This should be a blowout.. 11 point game only.. Wow!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> look for Odom to come out strong at the 2nd half


crap I hate being right! :upset:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

ABC is the biggest bunch of Laker c*ck riders out there

If they show Kobe Bryant's ugly *** face one more time, I am going postal on ABC :upset:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

phew... that was close... that 4th Q was just ugly to watch, Lakers tore us apart

Oh well, a win's a win.... now let me catch my breath....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

JVG finally realized good things happen when you give Yao more touches down the stretch. I was pretty angry at the refs all game long... Yao was getting hammered by Mihm and Grant when he went up for rebounds, but got no calls.

Shouldn't of been a close one, Odom owns Howard.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> JVG finally realized good things happen when you give Yao more touches down the stretch. I was pretty angry at the refs all game long... Yao was getting hammered by Mihm and Grant when he went up for rebounds, but got no calls.
> 
> Shouldn't of been a close one, Odom owns Howard.


Howard did a good job on Odom in the first half, but then Odom finally realized that it was Juwan Howard guarding him in the 2nd half...

and LMAO and Weatherspoon stepping up in garbage time, he got a lot of attention from Hubie over at the announcers table :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice win guys.. Shouldnt have ever been that close..


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congratulations on hanging on and surviving a tough fourth quarter. Any team that beats LA gets a "thank you" from me. I see that the Lakers tuned it over 21 times and Houston took care of the ball with only 8 TO's. Looks like Wesley was smokin', too.

You would think that stations like ABC not be so openly infatuated with Kobe with him on the DL. I don't suppose that Kobe had a post-game interview, did he?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> Congratulations on hanging on and surviving a tough fourth quarter. Any team that beats LA gets a "thank you" from me. I see that the Lakers tuned it over 21 times and Houston took care of the ball with only 8 TO's. Looks like Wesley was smokin', too.
> 
> You would think that stations like ABC not be so openly infatuated with Kobe with him on the DL. I don't suppose that Kobe had a post-game interview, did he?


no, he had an interview during the game  

As for the TOs, most of them came in the first Q, we were getting into their passing lanes very well, led by bobby sura.


----------

